

Silicon Valley’s Highest Paying Employers - uptown
http://qz.com/166324/silicon-valleys-most-generous-employer-has-incurred-the-wrath-of-hedge-fund-activists/

======
ovulator
These are average salaries, so the head brass pulling in million dollar
salaries will skew the numbers higher than the normal employee pulling in $60k
will skew the numbers down.

~~~
gms7777
Right. The more telling number to use here would probably be a median salary.

------
lauradhamilton
Overall average salary is a pretty meaningless metric.

Median base salary for software engineers right out of school would be far
more useful.

------
sawar
Sadly those salaries shown are 2X to 4X salaries in the DC area.

~~~
minimaxir
Cost of living is 1/2x in the DC area too.

